# Your ABC's composers



## korenbloem (Nov 5, 2012)

What is your favorit composer according each letter of the alphabet? Only one for each Letter to make it a little difficult:

Mine:

A) Andriessen, Louis (1939-)
B) Beethoven, Ludwig (1770-1827)
C) Cage, John (1912-1992) 
D) Dvořák, Antonín (1841-1904)
E) Elgar, Edward (1857-1934)
F) Feldman, Morton (1926-1987)
G) Golijov, Osvaldo (1960-)
H) Haydn, Joseph (1732-1809) 
I) Ives, Charles (1874-1954)
J) Janáček, Leoš (1854-1928)
K) ?? (have some composers with the letter K, but can't make a proper call on this one)
L) Ligeti, György (1923-2006)
M) Mahler, Gustav (1860-1911)
N) Nono, Luigi (1924-1990)
O) Ockeghem, Johannes (ca. 1420-1497)
P) Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da (1525-1594)
Q) ???
R) Reich, Steve (1936-)
S) Shostakovich, Dmitri (1906-1975)
T) Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich (1840-1893)
U) ??
V) Verdi, Giuseppe (1813-1901)
W) Wagner, Richard (1813-1883)
X) Xenakis, Iannis (1922-2001)
Y) Yoshimatsu, Takashi (1953-)
Z) ??

When I comes to a ranking in ABC's it seems I like contemporary classical music . Also almost know Barok composers in the list, Oh well, these kind of list are different each time I make them.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:tiphat: Avison, Biber, Couperin, Dowland, Elgar, Fauré, Gershwin, Handel, Ireland, Janacek, Kellie (Earl of), Lully, Mozart, Nageli, Ortiz, Purcell, Quagliati, Rameau, Scarlatti, Telemann, (Johann Karl) Unger, Vivaldi, Wagner, Xian Xinghai, (Narcisco) Yepes*, Zelenka. 

Right, now I'm off to listen properly to the 'weird letter' composers I had to find in a hurry. (I chose by date, then listened to a YouTube link to be sure I did like them, though. :angel What a great way to educate us, korenbloem! :cheers:

* Swapped for Eugene Ysaye - see below!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alwyn
Bach (JS)
Chopin
Dvorak
Elgar
Faure
Gubaidulina
Haydn
Ireland
Janacek
Karlowicz
Lilburn
Mahler
Nielsen
Olsen
Puccini
Quilter
Ravel
Schubert
Takemitsu
Ustvolskaya
Vaughan Williams
Wagner
Xenakis
Yoshimatsu
Zemlinsky


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow. Douglas Lilburn. Really? I ask as a kiwi - he gets quite a bit of hype here, but I've always found him something of a RVW-lite. Maybe I need to step back a bit. Which works are your favorites?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> :tiphat: Avison, Biber, Couperin, Dowland, Elgar, Fauré, Gershwin, Handel, Ireland, Janacek, Kellie (Earl of), Lully, Mozart, Nageli, Ortiz, Purcell, Quagliati, Rameau, Scarlatti, Telemann, (Johann Karl) Unger, Vivaldi, Wagner, Xian Xinghai, (Narcisco) Yepes, Zelenka.
> 
> Right, now I'm off to listen properly to the 'weird letter' composers I had to find in a hurry. (I chose by date, then listened to a YouTube link to be sure I did like them, though. :angel What a great way to educate us, korenbloem! :cheers:


Narciso Yepes was a great classical guitarist, but to my knowledge not a composer.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

tdc said:


> Narciso Yepes was a great classical guitarist, but to my knowledge not a composer.


Actually, he was. He wrote two Catalan folk songs - see YouTube. But I may swap him later!

(Edit: Duly swapped! - See above. )


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lilburn: the 3 symphonies, Aotearoa overture, A song of islands, Suite for orchestra,


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Arriaga, Bach, Carter, Debussy, Enescu, Feldman, Grisey, Hildegard, Ives, Janacek, Kodaly, Ligeti, Mozart, Nono, Ockeghem, Palestrina, Qu Xiao-Song, Rameau, Schoenberg, Takemitsu, Ustvoskaya, Varese, Webern, Xenakis, Young, Zemlinsky


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Albinoni
Bach (JS)
Couperin
Dufay
Eccles
Frescobaldi
Gabrieli (Giovanni)
Handel
Ives (Simon)
Josquin
Kapsberger
Lully
Monteverdi
Normiger
Orologio
Purcell
Quantz
Rameau
Scarlatti
Teleman
Uccelini
Vivaldi
Weelkes
Ximenez
Yost
Zipoli

Interesting. I've glossed the more obscure ones. Latest is Yost (1754 - 1786) slightly modern (for me).


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Composers in parentheses were the "difficult" letters...

Arnold, Beethoven, Chopin, Dvorak, (Enescu), Field, Glass, Handel, Ives, Janacek, (Korngold), Liszt, Mahler, Nørgård, (Ockeghem), Pärt, (Quilter), Reich, Schubert, Telemann, (Ullmann), Vaughan Williams, Weinberg, (Xenakis), (Ysaye), (Zappa).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Albeniz (Adès), Bach (Boulez, Beethoven, Brahms, Birtwistle!), Carter (Cage, Chopin), Debussy (Dutilleux), Enescu, Furrer (Ferneyhough, Feldman), Grisey (Gesualdo, Ginastera), Haas, Ives, Janacek, Kurtág, Ligeti, Messiaen (Mozart, Mahler), Nørgård, Ockeghem, Prokofiev, ?, Ravel, Stravinsky, Takemitsu, Ustvolskaya, Varese, Webern, Xenakis, ?, Zappa.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Couchie already did this in the other thread:



> A = Aagner
> B = Bagner
> C = Cagner
> D = Dagner
> ...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

easy-peasy

Amadeus
Binoni, Tomaso Giovani Al
Chikovsky, Piotr Ilyitch
Dorno, Theodor Wiesengrund A.
Egor Stravinsky
Filidor, Francois-Andre
Gregor Ian Chant
Hacinto, Javier
Iydn, Joseph
Junior Strauss
Kwinn, Clement Jane
Leeb, Léo D.
M. Manuel Chabrier
Nescu, Georges N.
Ondré, Johann
Piccola, Luigi Dale
Qwee, César
Rnold, Malcolm
Showpan, Frederic
Tehude, Dietrich "Books"
Umperdinck, Engelbert
Vahgner, Richard
Williams, Vaughan
X, Jacob van
Yohan Sebastian Bach
Zenakis, Yannis


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What the heck, I'll try.

Alfvén, Hugo
Beethoven 
Chaminade, Cecile (surprising dearth of Cs in my collection. Chopin did not make the grade. Sorry)
Debussy
Tie: Englund, Einar / Elgar, Edward (I know, that's 4 Es)
Field, John
Gliere, Reyngol'd Moritsevich
Handel
Ives, Charles
Jongen, Joseph
Tie: Kilar, Wojciech / Koechlin, Charles
Ligeti, Gyorgi (hands down)
Medtner, Nicolas (very tough choice here to rule out Mendelssohn and Monteverdi)
Nielsen, Carl
Orrego-Salas, Juan 
Prokofiev, Serge
Quantz, Johann Joachim
Rameau, Jean-Philippe (sorry about that, Anton Rubinstein. I only like you because you are Beethoven reincarnated.)
Stravinsky, Igor (heartbreaking not to include D. Scarlatti or Sibelius) 
Telemann, George Philipp
? Can I use Uuno Klami?
Vaughan-Williams, Ralph
Wagner, Richard
Xenakis (well, maybe not really -- yet)
Zappa, Frank

[Edit: Well, I skipped Y entirely. I don't know any Ys]


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll have a try:

Adams, John
Bach, Johann Sebastian (Beethoven, Berg, Boulez)
Chopin, Frédéric (Carter, Cage, Couperin)
Debussy, Claude (Dutilleux)
Evangelista, José
Ferneyhough, Brian
Glass, Philip (Ginastera, Gesualdo)
Handel, George Frideric (Haydn, Hildegarde, Hétu)
Ives, Charles
Josquin des Prez (Janáček)
Kodály, Zoltán
Ligeti, György (Lully, Lutosławski)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (Messiaen, Mendelssohn, Monteverdi, Mussorgsky, Mahler, Mompou)
Nancarrow, Conlon
Ornstein, Leo
Prokofiev, Sergei (Palestrina, Puccini, Pärt)
Quantz, Johann Joachim
Ravel, Maurice (Reich, Rameau)
Schumann, Robert (Schoenberg, Stravinsky, Stockhausen)
Türk, Daniel Gottlob
Uttini, Francesco
Verdi, Giuseppe (Varèse)
Webern, Anton
Xenakis, Iannis
Young, La Monte
Zipoli, Domenico

And while painfully scanning the Wikipedia article to make sure I didn't miss anyone, I was most pleased to see the name of *Frederik Magle*!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Albeniz (Adès), Bach (Boulez, Beethoven, Brahms, Birtwistle!), Carter (Cage, Chopin), Debussy (Dutilleux), Enescu, Furrer (Ferneyhough, Feldman), Grisey (Gesualdo, Ginastera), Haas, Ives, Janacek, Kurtág, Ligeti, Messiaen (Mozart, Mahler), Nørgård, Ockeghem, Prokofiev, ?, Ravel, Stravinsky, Takemitsu, Ustvolskaya, Varese, Webern, Xenakis, ?, Zappa.


Adams (Albeniz, Adès), Bach (Boulez, Beethoven, Brahms, Birtwistle!), Carter (Cage, Chopin), Debussy (Dutilleux), Enescu, Furrer (Ferneyhough, Feldman), Grisey (Gesualdo, Ginastera, Gerhard), Haas, Ives, Janacek, Kurtág, Ligeti, Messiaen (Mozart, Mahler), Nancarrow (Nørgård), Ockeghem, Prokofiev, ?, Ravel, Stravinsky, Takemitsu, Ustvolskaya, Varese, Webern, Xenakis, Young, Zappa.

I made a few changes!.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Albeniz (Adams, Adès), Bach (Boulez, Beethoven, Brahms, Birtwistle!), Carter (Cage, Chopin), Debussy (Dutilleux), Enescu, Furrer (Ferneyhough, Feldman), Grisey (Gesualdo, Ginastera), Haas, Ives, Janacek, Kurtág, Ligeti, Messiaen (Mozart, Mahler), Nancarrow (Nørgård), Ockeghem, Prokofiev, ?, Ravel, Stravinsky, Takemitsu, Ustvolskaya, Varese, Webern, Xenakis, Young, Zappa.
> 
> I made a few changes!.


You're welcome!  ...............


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I'll have a try:
> 
> Adams, John
> Bach, Johann Sebastian (Beethoven, Berg, Boulez)
> ...




*No Ravel*??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Who are you what have you done to CarterJohnsonPiano??!!.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

aleazk said:


> *No Ravel*??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> Who are you what have you done to CarterJohnsonPiano??!!.


AHHHHH what have I _done_???

Ravel, I am so sorry for forgetting you...please don't be offended!

Edit: Done! He's in there now


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> AHHHHH what have I _done_???
> 
> Ravel, I am so sorry for forgetting you...please don't be offended!
> 
> Edit: Done! He's in there now


And as a reward you can access then to this collection of photographs: http://gallica.bnf.fr/Search?Ariane...&lang=EN&n=15&p=1&pageNumber=8&isSearch=false

:tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ooh, what fun. Let's see....

A- Arnold
B- Beethoven
C- Copland
D- Debussy
E- _empty_
F- Flagello
G- Gerhard
H- Hovahaness
I- Ives
J- Janacek
K- Khachaturian
L- Leifs
M- Mahler
N- Nielsen
O- Orff
P- Prokofiev
Q- _empty_
R- Ravel
S- Shostakovich
T- Tchaikovsky
U- _empty_
V- Vaughan-Williams
W- Wagner
X- _empty_
Y- Yoshimatsu
Z- Zhukov


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

Alfano
Beethoven
Cras
Durosoir
Enescu
Faure
Gershwin
Hubay
Ippolitov-Ivanov
Jongen
Koechlin
Lekeu
Myaskovsky
Nin
Orff
Paganini
Quintana
Rimsky-Korsakov
Saint-Saens
Tchaikovsky
Ulmann
Villa-Lobos
Weinberg
Xian Xinghai
Ysaye
Zelensky


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Alfonso X
Beethoven
Corelli
Dowland
Elgar
Franck
Gorecki
Haydn
Ives (but I wouldn't call myself a fan)
Janacek
Khachaturian
Liszt
Mozart
Nielson
Ockaghem
Palestrina
Quantz
Rachmaninoff
Schubert
Tchaikovsky
Ungar, Jay (composer often played on Classic.fm )
Vaughan Williams
Wagner
X ...
Yanni 
Zipoli


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

A - Alkan
B - Beethoven
C - Chopin
D - Dvorak
E - Elgar
F - Fauré
G - Glinka
H - Haydn
I - Ippolitov-Ivanov
J - Janacek
K - Khachaturian
L - Liszt
M - Mendelssohn
N - Nielsen
O - Orff??? I guess..
P - Prokofiev
Q - Quantz, I guess
R - Rimsky-Korsakov
S - Shostakovich
T - Tchaikovsky
U - I'll take Anton Urspruch, even though I haven't heard any of his music
V - Verdi
W - Wieniawski
X - Xinghai, just to avoid Xenakis, although I haven't heard any of Xinghai's music either
Y - Ysaÿe
Z - Zelenka


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

A: Atterberg
B: Barber
C: Chausson
D: Delius
E: Eckhardt-Gramatté
F: Franck
G: Guarnieri
H: Haydn
I: Ives
J: Janacek
K: Korngold
L: Levina
M: Mendelssohn
N: Nazareth
O: Ornstein
P: Poulenc
Q: Quilter
R: Reger
S: R. Schumann
T: Turina
U: Ullmann
V: Villa-Lobos
W: Weinberg
X: Xenakis
Y: Yoshimatsu
Z: Zelenka


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I see everyone's assuming it's first letter of _surname_. They had first names, you know! I'll be different, then 

A = Aaron Copland
B = Benjamin Britten
C = Carl Nielsen
D = Dmitri Shostakovich
E = Edward Elgar
F = Felix Mendelssohn
G = George Frideric Handel
H = Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber
I = Igor Stravinsky
J = Johann Sebastian Bach
K = Krzysztof Penderecki
L = Leonard Bernstein
M = Malcolm Arnold
N = Nicolai Miaskovsky
O = Ottorino Respighi
P = P.D.Q. Bach (or Peter Sculthorpe, if we have to stick to real ones!)
Q = Qigang Chen
R = Ralph Vaughan Williams
S = Sergei Rachmaninov
T = Thomas Tallis
U = Umberto Giordano
V = Vagn Holmboe
W = William Walton
X = Xavier Montsalvatge
Y = Yury Chernavsky (I actually have no idea about him. He's about the only 'Y' first name composer I could find!)
Z = Zoltán Kodály


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Atterberg
Bax
Chadwick
Dvorak
Elgar
Franck
Glazunov
Humperdinck
Ippolitov-Ivanov
Joplin
Kalinnikov
Lyadov
Mahler
Novak
Offenbach
Prokofieff
Quilter
Raff
Schmidt
Tchaikovsky
Ullman, Viktor
Vladigerov
Wagner
Xenakis
Young, Victor
Zemlinsky


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The bolded ones refer to the hardest to choose:

*A:* Arnold
*B:* Beethoven
C: Casella
D: Dvorak
E: Elgar
F: Finzi
G: Glazunov
H: Holmboe
I: Ibert
J: Janacek
K: Kabalevsky
L: Langgaard
M: Martinu
N: Nielsen
O: Ornstein
*P:* Prokofiev
Q: Quayle
*R:* Respighi
*S:* Shostakovich
*T:* Tchaikovsky
U: Urspruch
V: Vaughan Williams
W: Weinberg
X: Xenakis
Y: Yoshimatsu
Z: Zemlinsky


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Albinoni
Beethoven*
Corelli*
Dvorak*
Elgar
Franck
Gesualdo
Haydn*
Ives
Janacek
Kraus
Liszt*
Mozart*
Nielsen
Orff
Part

Ravel*
Schubert*
Tchaikovsky*

Verdi*
Wagner
Xenakis*

Zappa

*Composers I actually like a lot


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll play along...

A - Kalevi Aho
B - Alban Berg
C - Elliott Carter
D - Peter Maxwell Davies
E - Eduard Erdmann
F - Morton Feldman
G - Sofia Gubaidulina
H - Anders Hillborg
I - Charles Ives
J - Keith Jarrett
K - Ernst Krenek
L - György Ligeti
M - Riccardo Malipiero
N - Per Nørgård
O - 
P - Penderecki
Q - 
R - Christopher Rouse
S - Arnold Schoenberg
T - Joan Tower
U - 
V - Anton Webern
W - Charles Wuorinen 
X - Iannis Xenakis
Y - La Monte Young
Z - Frank Zappa


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Antheil
Bartok
Crumb
Dutilleux
Elgar
Frankel
Goldsmith
Herrmann
Ifukube
Jolivet
Korngold
Ligeti
Mahler
Newman, Alfred
-
Prokofiev
-
Rozsa
Shostakovich
Tubin
-
Vaughan Williams
Williams, John
-
-
-


----------

